# Cleaning a Rug



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

We have this rug, before we moved out of our rented flat into our new house, we hired a Rug Doctor to go over the carpets to freshen them up, I thought why not have a go at the attachment on the Rug.

Well it made it stink horrible and it feels kind of sticky and dirty.

So I rolled it up, wrapped it in packing wrap and since the move, it's in the spare room still wrapped up for over 6 months now.

How should I clean this? I want it back like new, feeling lush and soft, it wasn't cheap.










So it's got some really thick long pile areas and some shorter pile areas.

What's the best way to attack this?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Dry cleaners?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice rig chum. 

What about Autosmart biobrisk? It'll neutralise any odours. Not sure how to make it fluffy again. I ruined a rug by trying to clean it. It ended up really smelling bad as the fibres were too dense to allow it to fully dry out. 

What about bio brisk, and see if anyone close has a metro vac Blaster. Spend a wee bit of time forcing the warm air through it. 

Or do you know anyone with a walk in hotpress, or under floor heating? 

Sorry I can't help more chum. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

try giving a company called " service master" a call, they are a nation wide carpet cleaning
company


----------

